# Gravel build (fairly lightweight)



## Ellipsis415

Hey all, I'm starting my winter bike project and trying to keep it relatively light. I'm coming in just under 18 lbs projected weight (minus cables and housing, and bar tape weight). I'm open to suggestions about other components. I already have the chain and cassette, and saddle. Not switching to Shimano, staying 1x11, not switching to MTB pedals. Other things are up in the air. Open to suggestions.


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice build list. How did it turn out? What do you think of the frameset and wheels?


----------



## Ellipsis415

Rashadabd said:


> Nice build list. How did it turn out? What do you think of the frameset and wheels?


It came out great. A few of the parts changed. Here's the current setup:

Frame: Scott Addict Gravel
Fork: Addict Gravel
Headset: Syncros w/carbon spacers and cap
Expander: EE Cycleworks
Stem: Tune 90mm
Handlebar: Zipp SL70 Ergo
Bar Tape: Lizard Skins DSP 1.8
Rotors: Ashima Ai2 140mm
Brakes: Force 1
Shifter: Force 1
Derailleur: Force 1 medium cage
Cassette: 3T Bailout 9-32
Chain: SRAM XX1 Eagle
Crankset: Easton EC90SL
Chainring: Wolf Tooth 34t
Pedals: Keo Ti/Carbon Blade
Hubs: Tune King/Kong
Front Axle: Carbon Ti
Rear Axle: KCNC
Rims: Nextie i19.5 hookless, 32h
Tires: Hutchinson Overide 700x35, tubeless
Valves: WTB alloy
Spokes: DT Aerolite
Nipples: DT Squorx alloy
Seatpost: Hylix 27.2
Saddle: Tioga Spyder Outland

With a Blackburn carbon cage, Lezyne pump mount, Garmin speed and cadence sensors, and basic Garmin mount it sits at 15.125 lbs. My plans are to switch to eTap 1x, at which time it should drop below 15 pretty easily.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ellipsis415 said:


> It came out great. A few of the parts changed. Here's the current setup:
> 
> Frame: Scott Addict Gravel
> Fork: Addict Gravel
> Headset: Syncros w/carbon spacers and cap
> Expander: EE Cycleworks
> Stem: Tune 90mm
> Handlebar: Zipp SL70 Ergo
> Bar Tape: Lizard Skins DSP 1.8
> Rotors: Ashima Ai2 140mm
> Brakes: Force 1
> Shifter: Force 1
> Derailleur: Force 1 medium cage
> Cassette: 3T Bailout 9-32
> Chain: SRAM XX1 Eagle
> Crankset: Easton EC90SL
> Chainring: Wolf Tooth 34t
> Pedals: Keo Ti/Carbon Blade
> Hubs: Tune King/Kong
> Front Axle: Carbon Ti
> Rear Axle: KCNC
> Rims: Nextie i19.5 hookless, 32h
> Tires: Hutchinson Overide 700x35, tubeless
> Valves: WTB alloy
> Spokes: DT Aerolite
> Nipples: DT Squorx alloy
> Seatpost: Hylix 27.2
> Saddle: Tioga Spyder Outland
> 
> With a Blackburn carbon cage, Lezyne pump mount, Garmin speed and cadence sensors, and basic Garmin mount it sits at 15.125 lbs. My plans are to switch to eTap 1x, at which time it should drop below 15 pretty easily.


That looks like a cool build as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------

